# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Shqiptarët në Gjermani.

## IL__SANTO

Pershendetje bashkeatdhetar.Meqe tema e vjeter i ka kaluar 1000 postime sipas rregullores se Forumit e mbylla.Per mos tju lene te pakenaqur po e hap une kesaj rradhe edhe pse sjam ne Gjermani.Pershendetje per te gjithe edhe kalofshi mire.    :buzeqeshje:

----------


## chino

Pershendetje Il Santo, 
pershendetje dhe gjithe ketyre njerezeve te mire qe i ka huazuar Gjermania. 
Shpresoj po kaloni nje dite te bukur.

----------


## alem_de

Die Frau ist ein Holdes Übel.
ein Süßes aber schweres Joch.
sie kommt ein vor wie eine Zwiebel.
sie Weint dabei und frisst sie doch.

Goethe.

----------


## goldian

wie gehts euch meine freunde

----------


## alem_de

Frohe Weihnachte an alle, und enen guten Rutsch ins neuen Jahr

----------


## gloreta

*I pershendes te gjithe ata ne Gjermani.
Viel Spaß und Freude am Wochenende*

----------


## izabella

Pershendetje per te gjithe 

Ju uroj te keni kaluar Weinnachte sa me te bukura

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

iza2,

pershendetje ,

dhe per draguen, patrioten dhe iza1, 

plus Stern....

----------


## izabella

> iza2,
> 
> pershendetje ,
> 
> dhe per draguen, patrioten dhe iza1, 
> 
> plus Stern....


Faleminderit xhuxhumak he si po ja kalon ne keto dite festash....

More me shume dhurata apo dhurove lol :ngerdheshje:

----------


## busavata

*Ich wünsche schöne Feiertage an :
Izabella ,  SystemA , gloreta , chino ,Patriotin Drague , alem_de , suada , Linda 5 , Linda 7
edhe ata qe nuk jan ne Gjermani :
Xhuxhin , Serafim Dilo , Hard Style , dea 07  dhe Pink*

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Faleminderit xhuxhumak he si po ja kalon ne keto dite festash....
> 
> More me shume dhurata apo dhurove lol


iza,

nruja me myti me te puthme, 

e kam ne ceki.

nga teli dmth...lol

busavate, pershendetje.

----------


## alem_de

Frohe Weihnachten Izabella,e befsh per shume vjet.

----------


## izabella

> iza,
> 
> nruja me myti me te puthme, 
> 
> e kam ne ceki.
> 
> nga teli dmth...lol
> 
> busavate, pershendetje.


hahaha po pse dhe nga teli te mytkan ty puthjet...



Ps. Busavata faleminderit dhe une te pershendes shume bashke me listen tende  :Lulja3:

----------


## alem_de

> *Ich wünsche schöne Feiertage an :
> Izabella ,  SystemA , gloreta , chino ,Patriotin Drague , alem_de , suada , Linda 5 , Linda 7
> edhe ata qe nuk jan ne Gjermani :
> Xhuxhin , Serafim Dilo , Hard Style , dea 07  dhe Pink*


Frohe Weihnachten buzavater,e befsh per shume vjet.  

 

Huk e di a ke kesi hendi von gucci po une po ta coj per krishtlindje.hahahaha

----------


## stern

*Miremberema**
Ne radhe te pare
Frohe Weihnachten
Kalofshi sa me mire
Nje pershendetje Specialehino,linda5,Izabella,Izadora,drague,amle,alem-de,,suada,lisa12,busavata,systemA,goldi,pink,mario  ,marya,2043,gloreta,angelina,era,hapesin e temes IL SANTO
dhe si gjithmon(embelsiren per ne fund) XHUXHUMAKUN*

----------


## gloreta

> *Ich wünsche schöne Feiertage an :
> Izabella ,  SystemA , gloreta , chino ,Patriotin Drague , alem_de , suada , Linda 5 , Linda 7
> edhe ata qe nuk jan ne Gjermani :
> Xhuxhin , Serafim Dilo , Hard Style , dea 07  dhe Pink*



Vielen Dank für deine Freude , dass du nicht nur mich ,sondern auch für alle die hier sind gegeben hast, auch für Angela  :ngerdheshje: 

Du auch hab viel Spaß im Leben  :shkelje syri: 

Pershendes te gjithe ata qe jane ne Gjermani, hej u shkri bora doli dielli brrrrrrrrrrr nuk ben me, mos vishni me papuce  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## gloreta

> *Miremberema**
> Ne radhe te pare
> Frohe Weihnachten
> Kalofshi sa me mire
> Nje pershendetje Specialehino,linda5,Izabella,Izadora,drague,amle,alem-de,,suada,lisa12,busavata,systemA,goldi,pink,mario  ,marya,2043,gloreta,angelina,era,hapesin e temes IL SANTO
> dhe si gjithmon(embelsiren per ne fund) XHUXHUMAKUN*


*

Danke Stern, du auch hab Spaß in deinem Leben;*)

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Rrofsh gloreta per zemerbujarine tende lol
 @ stern : Flm per perfshirejn ne liste. Guten Rutsch ins Neues Jahr
Pershendetje te gjitheve.

----------


## IL__SANTO

Pershendetje ju atdhetareve ne Gjermani.    :buzeqeshje: 

Si po shkon jeta andej nga viset tuaja?Me festat si po ja kaloni.    :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Izadora

Pershendes hapsin e temes , xhuxhu dhe stern flm per pershendetjen .  :buzeqeshje: 

Pershendetje Deu dhe te gjithe ata qe e kane shkelur te pakten nje here token gjermane  :ngerdheshje:  


Ich wünsche euch ein frohes,gesegnetes,erfolgreiches und gutes neues Jahr.

----------

